# Should i Upgrade From BP 450 for RX 480



## ranjitsd (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm Planning to buy RX 480, My current Rig is  i5 4460, Zotac 750ti, Antec BP 450.  Will BP 450 will be enough for RX 480 or should I upgrade :confused_NF:


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes, you should.
*forum.digit.in/graphic-cards/179528-graphics-cards-hierarchy-chart-psu-tables-2015-q2.html


----------



## ranjitsd (Jun 19, 2016)

it is 150w card


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2016)

ranjitsd said:


> it is 150w card


Did you check the link? 520w PSU is recommended for TDP 150.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2016)

It has a MAX tdp of 150 watts, realistically it should consume the same amount of power as a 960. We will only know this when it launches, so dont upgrade now


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 19, 2016)

everyone over hypes about PSU over here.
I run 200 watt GTX 285 on a crappy 500 watt psu. it runs max performance smooth.

so wait and see which version you will buy. reference rx 480 is actually a 75w card. pulling 90w at peak. 
the 3rd party might go up to 165watts.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2016)

ranjitsd said:


> I'm Planning to buy RX 480, My current Rig is  i5 4460, Zotac 750ti, Antec BP 450.  Will BP 450 will be enough for RX 480 or should I upgrade :confused_NF:



Go with Seasonic S12II 520w -5500. This PSU is the best in terms of price to performance ratio with 5 years warranty.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 19, 2016)

NO need of upgrade. Unless you go for anything more than 150W TDP. 

If it is working fine now, then it will work with RX 480 without a problem. 

Components have become way more efficient now. Even with an i7 5820k with 980 the whole system won't pull more than 400W.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 19, 2016)

No need to upgrade unless you're into OC.


----------



## kyile123 (Jun 21, 2016)

Well as I understand 290x and 390x are rather comparable with minor differences in performance. You say a 480 is around a 390 ( I assume you actually mean a 390x), then I really don't see any point of upgrading.

After the 480, we should expect a 490 and a 490x right?*

RFID Software Solutions*


----------

